# OPI Alice In Wonderland – Spring 2010 Collection - Swatches



## Tavia (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi Girls!
Another Spring Collection by OPI will be launched in January 2010. Alice in Wonderland collection contains 4 new nail polish colors. If you want to see all the details photos and swatches click here.

*Off with Her Red!* A glowing, empowering hot red 
*Absolutely Alice *An absolutely amazing blue glitter 
*Mad as a Hatter *A madly marvelous black-multi glitter 
*Thanks So Muchness!* For this ”much-have” red shimmer


----------



## hauteness (Dec 17, 2009)

So great to finally see swatches!


----------



## bellaboomboom (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for sharing!  Can't wait for it


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm definitely getting absolutely alice and mad as a hatter.


----------



## co_quette (Dec 17, 2009)

the two glitter polishes look amazing, especially mad hatter. so excited!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 18, 2009)

yayy i love alice this will be so cute.


----------



## igswonderworld (Dec 23, 2009)

Michelle from All Lacquered Up has the swatches posted. Mad as a Hatter looks SUPERB!!!!!!!!!

OPI Alice In Wonderland Collection Swatches & Review for Spring 2010 | All Lacquered Up

Exactly when is this collection gonna be on sale? Beginning or end of January??


----------



## krijsten (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm loving Mad as a Hatter like everyone else! Excited!


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Jan 5, 2010)

OPI Alice in Wonderland Collection is now available at transdesign.com. I ordered both the glitters
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait til they get here!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Jan 6, 2010)

Ooh! I love these. I'm hoping to pick up all but Off With Her Red.


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 9, 2010)

Has anyone seen these in any stores yet?  TIA!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jan 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_I'm definitely getting absolutely alice and mad as a hatter._

 
Me too!


----------



## nullified (Jan 9, 2010)

Ooo those are beautiful! Especially Mad As A Hatter. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 9, 2010)

My Trade secret got these on thursday so i picked up Absolutely Alice and Mad as a Hatter. Wearing mad as a Hatter right now. I think it's my fave polish ever and I have 120 polishes!

I will try to post a swatch today!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 9, 2010)

ok, here it is. Mad as a hatter, 2 coats:





this is no officially my fave nail polish of all time!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 10, 2010)

the glitters are stunning!


----------



## bellaboomboom (Jan 16, 2010)

Hi everyone! I got the Alice In Wonderland OPI polishes last week at my Trade Secret store.  I used the blue sparkle "Absolutely Alice" on my toes and loved how it looked!  (Hubby did not, but OH WELL  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )

However, a day later, the polish came off one toe completely.  Then two days after that, another toe.  I was quite disappointed to say the least since I've been waiting so long for these polishes!  I had used Seche Vite as a top coat.  

I am wondering, since the glitter (sparkle) polishes are so dense with sparkle maybe this is why they are coming off easily?  They are kind of grainy.  Anyone else discover this yet?  Or maybe the Seche Vite is not doing it any good?  I just don't know.  I plan to try one of the reds tomorrow and see how that lasts.  Anyone with any ideas on how to help, please let me know.  Maybe a different top coat?  Happy New Year to ALL!


----------



## LindaP (Jan 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaboomboom* 

 
_However, a day later, the polish came off one toe completely. Then two days after that, another toe. I was quite disappointed to say the least since I've been waiting so long for these polishes! I had used Seche Vite as a top coat. 

I am wondering, since the glitter (sparkle) polishes are so dense with sparkle maybe this is why they are coming off easily? They are kind of grainy. Anyone else discover this yet? Or maybe the Seche Vite is not doing it any good? I just don't know. I plan to try one of the reds tomorrow and see how that lasts. Anyone with any ideas on how to help, please let me know. Maybe a different top coat? Happy New Year to ALL!_

 
That's happened to me w/ the OPI Diamond series, Fantasy (also a blue glitter).  I used the exact same top coat.  My friend recommended me to not use seche vite for glittery polishes - she recommended one she swore by from Zoya.  But I have no where to buy it near here.  So i'm gonna try & see if my no chip skip topcoat from opi will help any.

Please post if you try something that works - I'd love to hear it.  I'm planning to buy 2 polishes from the opi wonderland set.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Jan 17, 2010)

I am going to try one of the reds on my toes today with a different top coat than Seche Vite and see how it goes.  I also plan on using Mad As A Hatter on my fingernails with the different top coat as well.


----------



## xKiKix (Jan 18, 2010)

i used the top coat from opi over absolutely alice and it lasted me a whole week without chipping


----------



## ginagate (Jan 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaboomboom* 

 
_ 
However, a day later, the polish came off one toe completely.  Then two days after that, another toe.  I was quite disappointed to say the least since I've been waiting so long for these polishes!  I had used Seche Vite as a top coat.  
_

 
The same thing happened to me - I used Barielle topcoat. I'm going to try the OPI topcoat like the previous poster suggested. It's a shame these peel/chip so easily; the glitters are gorgeous!


----------



## bellaboomboom (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks for the advice everyone.  So far the top coat I used over the weekend (Revlon) is holding up well with Mad As A Hatter.  I don't think I'll be using my Seche Vite topcoat anymore.


----------



## perfecttenn (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm really excited for this collection, can't wait to actually see it in person.  Might definitely pick up a few.


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 31, 2010)

My local beauty supply has the full size bottles, plus a set of all 4 colours in mini bottles (the mini bottle set was 12.99 USD).  I was tempted, because the colours are so cool, but I barely use the polishes I have.  Could not justify it.


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm surprised you guys had a hard time keeping the polishes on... because i couldn't get mad as a hatter OFF!! lol... it took me 10 minutes to get my nailpolish off, no joke! didn't even use a top coat. that's so strange =/!


----------



## jmgjwd (Feb 22, 2010)

I used Out the Door over Mad as a Hatter & it chipped within 12 hrs and peeled off most of my nails in 2 days....but the rest was horrendous to take off w/ polish remover?!?!?!   Absolutely gorgeous though and can't wait to wear it on the toes for the summer!!!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 23, 2010)

i wore my mad as a hatter. after 24 hours it had chipped big time. like half a nail of polish would be gone! so quite frankly i'm very dissapointed in these. plus removing was a bitch so i just peeled them off in the end - which was a heck of alot easier!


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 1, 2010)

These are actually kind of disappointing to me, especially because I love love Alice. The colors are not unique and really 2 reds? I really expected a snazzy purple Cheshire cat color. Mad as a Hatter was what I wanted most, but some of the reviews are uninspiring especially since I've come to expect staying power out of a glitter nail polish.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_These are actually kind of disappointing to me, especially because I love love Alice. The colors are not unique and really 2 reds? I really expected a snazzy purple Cheshire cat color. Mad as a Hatter was what I wanted most, but some of the reviews are uninspiring especially since I've come to expect staying power out of a glitter nail polish._

 





 don't get me wrong - i think that in the bottles the colours look nice (even though they could have done better colours as you said!) it's just the glitters take about 4 coats to look decent... and then chip hours later! not cool!


----------



## Ode to Joy (Mar 2, 2010)

I like the idea of layering it over other polishes, did anyone try that?






Frankenpolish NOTD Confetti in the Sky: Dior Gris Perle With OPI Mad as a Hatter  Bella Koola


----------



## bellaboomboom (Mar 2, 2010)

As much as I looked forward to getting the glitters, I hate them now.  I spent so much time last week using Mad as a Hatter, 3 good coats, top coat, etc...and it chipped half off one finger that night when I was out. 

Not worth the time.  So sad.


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ode to Joy* 

 
_I like the idea of layering it over other polishes, did anyone try that?






Frankenpolish NOTD Confetti in the Sky: Dior Gris Perle With OPI Mad as a Hatter  Bella Koola_

 
That does sound like a good idea. Any experience with the staying power being improved?


----------



## erynnj (Mar 4, 2010)

i just got absolutley alice and mad as a hatter and they are an amazing addition to my 100+opi collection


----------



## dreamonnnnnn (Mar 5, 2010)

How did i miss this release?? Holy moly im lemming me some glitter!


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 8, 2010)

:'( I can't find these in NZ yet, can't wait to get my hands on them!


----------



## Ode to Joy (Apr 12, 2010)

Another great mani with MAAH






Flickr: fay-morrow's Photostream


----------



## marlojean83 (Apr 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ode to Joy* 

 
_Another great mani with MAAH







Flickr: fay-morrow's Photostream_

 
GORGEOUS!  Love this!  I didn't have any trouble with Mad as a Hatter chipping as some have mentioned though it was terrible to take off.  It's so pretty on that it's worth it, IMO.


----------



## Sabrunka (Apr 27, 2010)

I found I had troubles with the glitters fully coming off as well!! I have AA and MAAH and with both on my toes, after a few days, full nails would be peeling off, I'd look down and be like wtf??? And half my big toe would go missing too!! And I tried different top and base coats and still the same thing... And it's true, when trying to take it off with remover, its a HUUUGE pain in the ass!! My goodness... Gorgeous colours just horrible quality.


----------

